# NORTHERN LIGHTS  a question...



## The Poet (Jan 25, 2019)

Ya'll...


   A question about Northern Lights.
One source says 16%-21%  'thc'  and another says 21%-33%
This is such a big difference, I thought I'd ask my fellow growers on the forum!
Everybody loves it.
And my favorite strain is only 20%-22%.
I like it better than Satori! {24% - 28%}

   But why the variation in the reports?
17 % variation?
I checked 'albud.com' and I forgot the other
{leafy.com?} {south oregon seeds?}

   Tell me... what are ya'll experiences with this strain?
   Almost pure Indica and it is very mold resistant.
   And cheap...


                        Thank you...


                                    The Poet...


...


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)

All depends on who the grower breeder is and the genetics and strains used to come up with the seeds .
Lots of different strains by different breeders.


----------



## The Poet (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you...


                               The Poet...


...


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 26, 2019)

The Poet said:


> Thank you...
> 
> 
> The Poet...
> ...


Welcome
There are a lot of people who are throwing pollen and calling themselves breeders .
Hence so many variety of strains.
You need to look up a strain at a site like Leafly and see where they originally started.
There are some very Good Breeders doing some great work
only problem is so many strains have been cross breed and have become hybrids (mix of indica and sativa diff/%)
Eventually we won't be able to tell the difference in the strains. .............. Maybe.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2019)

I find northern lights to be an old standby. It is a good indica, but the way i have grown it doesn't knock me out.  It is good smoke and there is a reason it is the backbone behind many strains. Grow it Poet..do it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 26, 2019)

I’ve never smoked anything that had a known, verified thc content but even the cbd nordle I grew and have smoked got me pretty baked after I smoked enough of it. The percentages make it look like at worst, the buds could be half as potent as it could be(17% vs 34%). So maybe just smoke twice as much. I think frequently those numbers are for marketing and I am sure a lot has to do with the skill of the grower. I know there is weak weed and strong weed but I prefer something I can take more hits off of and not be ‘too high’. I smoked some northern lights in the Netherlands and honestly got no more buzzed than I do on what I grow(and I don’t know what I am doing usually).


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’ve never smoked anything that had a known, verified thc content but even the cbd nordle I grew and have smoked got me pretty baked after I smoked enough of it. The percentages make it look like at worst, the buds could be half as potent as it could be(17% vs 34%). So maybe just smoke twice as much. I think frequently those numbers are for marketing and I am sure a lot has to do with the skill of the grower. I know there is weak weed and strong weed but I prefer something I can take more hits off of and not be ‘too high’. I smoked some northern lights in the Netherlands and honestly got no more buzzed than I do on what I grow(and I don’t know what I am doing usually).


Did the Nordle smell like garlic?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 27, 2019)

no. it smells earthy and spicy with a bit of a potpourri scent too. i  was using sns 209 for bug control which i think is a rosemary based product. probably where the potpourri smell/taste comes from.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> no. it smells earthy and spicy with a bit of a potpourri scent too. i  was using sns 209 for bug control which i think is a rosemary based product. probably where the potpourri smell/taste comes from.


I have some seeds from Gorilla I got a while back when CBD was starting to become the new pain thing
I never grew them out because the person I got them from also grew them out and said they smelled and tasted like Garlic
Might have to pop some now.
Did you still get a heady high or just body
or none at all?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 27, 2019)

I can smoke a half of a joint. Most of what I have grown I am done after a couple drags off a joint or a bong hit. The nordle gives me a nice little head buzz and also relaxes me body. Not so much of a body stone. Also, my buds have cured for quite a while. I think they are about 2 years old. My seeds were feminized from cbd crew. Different breeders may have a different flavor. I think it is supposed to be 1:1 cbd to thc.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry if that post is non-linear. I am brownied this morning.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2019)

I love it when you are brownied OF.  Nordle is my husbands fave.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I can smoke a half of a joint. Most of what I have grown I am done after a couple drags off a joint or a bong hit. The nordle gives me a nice little head buzz and also relaxes me body. Not so much of a body stone. Also, my buds have cured for quite a while. I think they are about 2 years old. My seeds were feminized from cbd crew. Different breeders may have a different flavor. I think it is supposed to be 1:1 cbd to thc.


I have the CBD Crew Seeds Thank You Much
Now to see if they will still pop


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I love it when you are brownied OF.  Nordle is my husbands fave.


Rose Can I inquire what he likes best about it?
Ie: pain relief , body feel...etc............. Thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

Im not big on true Sativa it blows my mind up too much
It almost feels trippy ................. Thse days are over for me LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2019)

Nordle is a high cbd I think. It is a pretty plant and he likes it because it isn't too strong, he can't do sativa's either.
It has a good amount of cbd in it that is relaxes him.  He likes indica but loves the cbd indica.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 27, 2019)

That’s what I’m lookin for a nice high cbd indica...Gonna try this shark shock CBD...supposed to be 80% indica, 20% Sativa...about equal thc/cbd...Well I’ll give it a try and remember to decarb well...mostly gonna be night meds...


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Nordle is a high cbd I think. It is a pretty plant and he likes it because it isn't too strong, he can't do sativa's either.
> It has a good amount of cbd in it that is relaxes him.  He likes indica but loves the cbd indica.


Thank You Much
That is exactly what I wanted to hear


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2019)

I really like Shark Shock CBD.  One of my favorite night time strains.


----------

